# Little Lake Erie



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey Fellas---

Went out to the pond this last Saturday ( 3rd )
with some minnows and a good idea that the fish might co-operate.

Wind was south------mostly cloudy ---temperature around 60

I fished in two different areas the 1st was off the dock with wind at my back and caught about 7 in an hours time and then decided to move to the other side with the wind blowing into my face fishing around the concrete block structure in about 6-8 feet of water. Caught a perch on every cast until I was out of minnows. I threw the dinks back but put 28 in the bucket and we ate them the next day. I wanted to post this for anybody that like perch to give it a try stocking them in your pond. I did and I'm happy


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Beemoth, nice string there, I also stocked about 90 4-6" YP into my pond last JUne and last winter took several 9" fish with 1 that went 11.5 " in February through the ice, I was totally pumped, I have released all of them so far hoping for a spawn before I take any, just curious have your spawned yet?? if so what types of structures do you have in the pond? also how big is the pond? and how long have YP been in there? 

Now all this summer I have caught 1-2 most of the handful of times out there but they still seem to be around that 9-10" size, very plump and happy looking so we will have to see what the ice fishing brings....

Any pics of the pond??

Salmonid


----------



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

Pond was built in 2004
depth 18--20 feet
size about 1 3/4
concrette cinder blocks stacked up 5-6 high in 8 feet of water. 7 stacks spread out in a 20 foot line
A few small pine trees sunk and scattered around but no structure out in the middle
YP were stocked at 3-4 inches in Aug 2005 and have spawned since 2007

Sounds like you're 9-10 inchers are ready to spawn this spring--- 
Good Luck
I'm on a laptop and the pond pics are on the other computer so I can't do a pic tonite


----------



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's a pic of my pond.
It's an aerial shot. Keep in mind that this is a picture of a picture.
You can see the cinder blocks in the corner'
On the left hand side of the power line tower shadow is a stack of clay field tile. The dock is to the left of the sandy area (beach)
There are a few small sunken pine trees scattered away from the blocks and tile. I have no structure out in the middle but this winter I'm going to drag some skids out there nailed together about 4-5 ft high so it'll sink when it thaws out again. This pic was taken before the pond filled all the way up.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Mouth watering photos beemoth. They're looking nice and healthy.

I caught a perch on Sunday at my place that was about 7" long. It looked pretty healthy too. I'm surprised mine are growing as fast as they are.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Beemoth,

Anyone ever tell you that you look like Brett Favre?


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

Im having trouble noticing the similarities


----------



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

Bret Farve ? LOL

Nobodys ever told me that--------I'm still laughing

PondFin ----I keep posting pics to keep you hungry and it sounds like it won't be long and you'll have some on your dinner table. Nothing like eating fish that you grow and know are safe and healthy to eat.

I just added 25 hybrid striped bass to knock out some of the gills that really seem to be a exploding population. I have smallmouth and they aren't putting the hurt on the gills so that's why I'm going to try the H/S Bass. As long as they target more gills than perch I think it's worth the risk. Your Thoughts ?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I stocked HSB about that size last fall and now they are pushing 12" and are just getting to the size to start putting a hurting on my Golden Shiners, I expect them this next year to really put the weight on and expect some 2+ lbers by fall. I also hope they leave the YP alone fr a while as i still do not know if I had any spawners this year, will have to wait until ice fishing season to find out if i get any smaller guys. 

BTW, awesome pond!, what part of the state are you in??
Im just West of Dayton and Pondfin is up near Springfield.

Salmonid


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nice pics and info guys, when we goin pond hoppin?


----------



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm in the north central part of the state ( mansfield )

If you catch some little guys ( YP ) through the ice get the deep fryer ready for the bigger ones...........

I know hybrid striped bass can put up a strong fight-----how big can they really get in a pond? 4-5 lbs. .....20--25 inches ?


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Spittin image...


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Pond Hybrids usually top out around 8 lbs with plenty of food around but more common are the 4-5 lb fish, I went with them over LM Bass so that Ill never have the constant weeding and thinning of the LM bass herd since the HSB do not reproduce. So far so good......it will be a 5 year experiment I am sure of that and Im at the end of year 1. 

Salmonid


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I think you guys will be really glad you stocked the HSB. They're a blast to catch and grow really fast. Be sure to set the drag light if you have kids fishing because they'll rip a rod out of their hands easily even at 2-3lbs. They take to feed exceptionally well too. 

As far as reducing bluegill numbers and perch, I'm really not sure but it probably depends a lot on the pond. HSB have pretty small mouths and feed in open water. I stocked them to knock back shad which they did very effectively. They will eat pellets before chasing down their dinner.


----------



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

H/S Bass toping out at 8 lb--------------WOW

4-5 lb fish on the average is still a big fish.

It'll be fun keeping track of the growth rate 

I pellet feed the catfish/bluegills but not on a regular more like ir-regular basis so i'm thinking the amount I do feed probably won't matter a whole lot and the growth will be primarily on what they find to eat for themselves. I'm looking forward to one of them at the end of my fishing line next fall. According to the Jones Fish order guide it said 1-2 lbs first year but I'm sure they base that on a high forage rate already stocked.:G


----------



## beemoth (Aug 3, 2008)

if they knocked down your shad that's what I'm hoping they'll do to my 'gills


----------

